# Sharp knives are stupid!



## knyfeknerd (Oct 26, 2014)

I mean why would anyone want a sharp knife? You could actually cut yourself and you might get a scar!!!!

I also prefer to protect myself and hunt with guns that don't shoot. It's much more efficient to just beat a person or a deer with the butt of your rifle.

I also think that slow race cars are better than fast ones. At least you can see your favorite driver better as he's driving 'round the track.

I also like to make food that's pretty, but tastes like crap. That way, I don't get fat from eating too much.


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 26, 2014)

:laugh: LMFAO!!! lus1:


----------



## jared08 (Oct 26, 2014)

cheflarge said:


> :laugh: LMFAO!!! lus1:



+1


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah, and I much prefer beer that tastes like stale weasel pi$$. That way I don't drink too much and wake up with a headache.


----------



## Bohan (Oct 26, 2014)

While you're all drinking your 8 glasses of water per day, not bothering with sunscreen over SPF 15, and avoiding coffee because it's not healthy, I'll continue to care about science and where information comes from. And don't forget to stand in the doorway during an earthquake.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 26, 2014)

I like to be a bad performer in "the sack", that way I don't get stuck with just one woman!
I go to terrible places around the world for vacation, that way I'll know that I'll _never_ go there again!
I do just enough at work to just get by, that way I'll never get stuck with doing more prep which just means more cooking. Ew. Cooking sucks.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 26, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> Yeah, and I much prefer beer that tastes like stale weasel pi$$. That way I don't drink too much and wake up with a headache.



I bet if a micro brewery had a beer they called weasel piss, it would be a success.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 26, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> I do just enough at work to just get by, that way I'll never get stuck with doing more prep which just means more cooking. Ew. Cooking sucks.


Plus, it helps avoid the danger of being promoted. Hell, if you're not careful, you might even become the boss and there goes sharing a doobie with the guys out behind the dumpster. :Ooooh:


----------



## brianh (Oct 26, 2014)

I drive a tank. That way I can drive as wrecklessly as I like and slam into whatever the hell I want without a scrape. My commute is up to 5 hours each way but I'm totally safe.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 26, 2014)

Bohan said:


> While you're all drinking your 8 glasses of water per day, not bothering with sunscreen over SPF 15, and avoiding coffee because it's not healthy, I'll continue to care about science and where information comes from. And don't forget to stand in the doorway during an earthquake.



Are you suggesting I cut back on my water?


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 26, 2014)

I like talking over everyone during any type of vocal interaction so as to remove myself from the need to learn anything from other people.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 26, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> I like talking over everyone during any type of vocal interaction so as to remove myself from the need to learn anything from other people.



You may have a bright future as a talk show host.


----------



## brianh (Oct 26, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> Are you suggesting I cut back on my water?




Totally empty filler. Drink gravy.


----------



## daveb (Oct 26, 2014)

Fast computers are stupid.. My 8086 runs purposefully, has time to think about what it's doing, helps adjust the boss' expectations, AND gives me time to web surf with my phone while the computer does my work.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 26, 2014)

brianh said:


> Totally empty filler. Drink gravy.


If it was good enough for Elvis...


----------

